# Stream problems tip: Make sure your TiVo is connected only to wired internet



## fivetoedbear (Feb 10, 2015)

When I first got my Roamio, I had it set up on the wireless network, because I had it in a temporary location after unboxing.

That was fine for downloading program information.

Once I got the old TiVo out of the TV cabinet, I put the Roamio in, and plugged it into the Ethernet there. The link and activity lights came on, and so I figured that was that.

Then I got a TiVo Stream, and sometimes it would work, and sometimes it was really flaky. Plugged into the same switch as the Roamio, and I was wondering if I needed to get a switch where I could turn of the Green Ethernet feature.

The iPad app kept saying the Roamio was disconnected from the network as well. It would work, sometimes, and then it would flake out.

As I was analyzing the network problem, I happened be using a Bonjour (Zeroconf) browser, and found that the Roamio appeared _twice_, with _two_ different IP addresses.

And, when I tested it with ping, both IP addresses were dropping packets.

It turned out that when I plugged the Roamio into the Ethernet, it started up the Ethernet interface, but kept the WiFi interface running. Depending on the randomness of zeroconf, the Stream and/or the iPad might connect to the WiFi side of the Roamio, which isn't as reliable. Plus, I don't think the Roamio operates properly with two interfaces turned on at the same time.

When changing from WiFi to Ethernet on the Roamio, you _must_ go into the network settings again and tell it you want to use Ethernet. After that, I also rebooted the Roamio and the Stream for good measure.

Now everything is rock solid.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Roamio Plus/Pro has built-in Stream, hence the 2 MAC, IP addresses. So, you would not need the Stream connected.

You can use the older Tivo Series 3 and newer and copy/transfer recordings to/from the Roamio. If its a Series 2, only SD content will transfer.


----------



## fivetoedbear (Feb 10, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> The Roamio Plus/Pro has built-in Stream, hence the 2 MAC, IP addresses. So, you would not need the Stream connected.


My situation is a non-Plus, non-Pro 4-tuner Roamio, with an external Stream box.

It still has two interfaces, two MAC addresses, and two IP addresses. One for the Ethernet port, and one for the WiFi. It doesn't work right if they're both configured.

So it's important to make sure that if you switch the Roamio from WiFi to Ethernet, _you tell the software at the configuration screen_, or it tries to use both interfaces and doesn't work well.


----------

